# Customized my CZ



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Decided to ditch the hard plastic grips for some CZ rubber ones (very nice). Added rubber base plates to my mags as well. Chose to go with blue since it was the Police model 75 BD... and added blue to the slide etching to match... giving it a "Thin Blue Line" type theme.

Before:










After:










Close up of lettering:










Think it came out very nice... next upgrade is a fiber optic front sight.

What do guys/gals think about the changes?


----------

